# It's Sunday "Show & Tell" time (6/23/13)



## jd56 (Jun 23, 2013)

In the tradition of "PhattCatBicycles" (Brooks) popular thread, It is time to show off your Bike and Non Bike related finds from this past week. Please include pics and a story of the find.

Side note....I have managed to somehow hijack this popular thread from Brooks, with no intention of doing so. Given the time zone difference between the EastCoast and the WestCoast, I just kept getting impatient and found that some newly found posts of our dedicated members recent finds were being added to prior weeks of the "It's Sunday" thread. So to avoid this I jumped in to get the weekly finds placed with the correct week.
Thanks Brooks for letting me jump in. 
Hope all is well with you and your family.


So let me get started with a recent purchase from this past week.

Here is a "4 Way" Delta light I got. Have no idea what I'm going to do with it but, place it in my display case for the moment. Did find that one side lens had been re-glued to the housing but, still the light is in great shape otherwise. (Not sure why it is called a 4way though. It appears to only have 3 functions....anyone have more insight or an original box explaining the light functions?
Thanks Brad (bdt91).


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 23, 2013)

I found this nice little Western Flyer Xonex model on the bay. Haven't gotten it in the mail yet, but it's my first one so I'm excited


----------



## Boris (Jun 23, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> I found this nice little Western Flyer Xonex model on the bay. Haven't gotten it in the mail yet, but it's my first one so I'm excited




Yep, it's little alright.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 23, 2013)

*41 Colson Imperial's*

Picked these up last week but got pics today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 23, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Yep, it's little alright.




That's what she said!


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 23, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Picked these up last week but got pics today.
> 
> View attachment 101616View attachment 101617View attachment 101618




Stunning.......


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 23, 2013)

Got some Torrington 15's and a super cruiser badge


----------



## jd56 (Jun 23, 2013)

RJ....love the tanks with the chrome accent. Color combo too.
Original colors ?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OldRider (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing you folks will get too excited about but I scored a freeby . For years I've biked past this old house and seen two older bikes leaning up against the porch, never moving an inch. I thought to myself one day I would see someone outside the house and ask them about the bikes......yesterday was the day. I told the lady how I'd always looked at them and asked her if they were for sale. She said they weren't for sale but I could gladly take them if I liked, she wouldn't take a penny. One is just a vintage kids CCM bike but the Raleigh Robin Hood dates to 1957. Can't wait to tear it apart and bring it back to life!


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 23, 2013)

*Back to the fifties scores.*

Went to back to the fifties car show and bought a few bikes.
Bought 2 elgins and a firestone pilot.


----------



## RJWess (Jun 23, 2013)

jd56 said:


> RJ....love the tanks with the chrome accent. Color combo too.
> Original colors ?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




Thanks I love the color combo also. I believe its a older resto with a few chips here and there. Overall great condition, really excited about these bikes.


----------



## JChapoton (Jun 23, 2013)

Was at the local car show with my 1984 Chevrolet S-10 and found this local cutie to model with my truck. We raised $2k for breast cancer.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 23, 2013)

Traded for this at Long Beach Swap. Great rider - '46 with pencil stand...


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jun 23, 2013)

View attachment 101616View attachment 101617View attachment 101618[/QUOTE]

Hey RJWess, Beautiful matching pair of Colsons you found!!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 23, 2013)

RJWess said:


> Picked these up last week but got pics today.
> 
> View attachment 101616View attachment 101617View attachment 101618




I think the men's version of this bike might get my vote for the most beautiful balloon tired bike ever produced.  Its absolutely perfect without going over the top.  I need to find myself a nice original.  -Chris


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 23, 2013)

I bought an egg shaped Bevin bell for my 1939 Elgin.


----------



## Blackout (Jun 24, 2013)

pulled these 3 out of a old barn no idea on years, 
Schwinn X excelsior badged has front facing dropout, skip tooth, pieced together?




another Schwinn 




goodyear  missing badge, columbia?




and a buddy dropped this lasalle off he found


----------



## Blackout (Jun 24, 2013)

forgot the best one LOL, saved this hawthorne out of the junkyard, get a couple parts off it anyways or may become yard art.


----------



## PhattCatBicycles (Jun 26, 2013)

*The Weekly Post*



jd56 said:


> Side note....I have managed to somehow hijack this popular thread from Brooks, with no intention of doing so. Given the time zone difference between the EastCoast and the WestCoast, I just kept getting impatient and found that some newly found posts of our dedicated members recent finds were being added to prior weeks of the "It's Sunday" thread. So to avoid this I jumped in to get the weekly finds placed with the correct week.
> Thanks Brooks for letting me jump in.
> Hope all is well with you and your family.




The weekly post was started by me and was something I enjoyed posting every week to get everyone together to see what we found without searching through all the other posts. I have been doing it for almost a year unless when health issues came into play and I'd have to miss a week or two and always found somebody to step in for that week. Then for reasons that only YOU understand you started posting the weekly post. This was done without care or concern for anyone else but YOU and your total lack respect of the person who started it. It was done because YOU "just kept getting impatient". I hate to tell you but the post wasn't just about what you found it was about what all the members found bicycle related or not. As you can see I have just about totally stepped away from the CABE and I'll slowly step away even further as time goes by. So enjoy posting the weekly "What did you find" post and stop putting my name on it because it's YOURS!!

Brooks


----------



## babyjesus (Jun 26, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I think the men's version of this bike might get my vote for the most beautiful balloon tired bike ever produced.  Its absolutely perfect without going over the top.  I need to find myself a nice original.  -Chris




I agree with you there. I also love your new avatar. I have seen that photo before. There was a series of them. Very funny


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2013)

Brooks, 
I am so embarrassed and so so sorry for being a self centered a$$hole.
Please accept my sincere apology.
This thread is yours and will always be yours. 
Your presence here on the Cabe is important and hope you do not step away because of my lack of concern and obvious  disrespect. I truly had no intentions of hijacking the thread but, clearly did.

I have always looked forward to your posts, regardless of its content. Your knowledge of the hobby is one that all here respect, especially me.
Please forgive me for being such a selfish prick.
John

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## COB (Jun 27, 2013)

*Murray Ram Rod*

I picked up this Murry Ram Rod Convertible from a yard sale. It was supposedly the lady's grandson's and has been sitting in a barn for years. These photos show the bike in as-found condition with no clean-up. It is in pretty good condition. It still has the original paint and 20" Ram Rod "Hugger" solid tires on it. I just thought it was a cool little bike.


----------

